# Is Burton Clash 2012 good for beginners?



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,

I was generally in the same spot this time last year...Looking for my first board and focused on the Clash...I was told all the same things but when it came down to it I went with a more advanced board so i wasn't buying myself something that I would grow out of right away...I went with the NS SL and absolutely love my decision..I'm sure there are tons of boards that will suit you..I guess what I am saying is if you want to stick with a board that will help you learn to ride without kicking your A$$...go Clash but if you might want to look a little bit more long term go with a board you can ride for a long time...PLUS I feel my board made me learn quick because I will be honest..I hit the ground hard quite a few times but by the 2nd day I was loving life...have fun picking out your first board!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 I was in the same position as you guys a coupla years ago and was looking at a clash. Almost everyone told me I'd grow out of it in a season. I'm glad listened. Get something that will last you a couple of seasons, and you'll still want to ride later, when you get a new board.

You can learn to carve/ride park on almost anything. It's 90% Rider 10% board...another thing I learned. 



A coupla good beginner boards

1. Gnu carbon credit - My first board and awesome in icy conditions
2. Capita Indoor Surivival - This is the board I WISH was my first board, super fun, soft enough to learn presses and butters/stiff enough to handle the whole mountain.
3. Burton Hero/SuperHero - super fun board, but only compatible with some non EST bindings - Union makes a disc (I run Unions on my Joystick)
4. Burton Joystick, someone may tell you differently, but I think this would be rad for a beginner and like the capita, you can grow into it (more pricy though)
5. Arbor Westmark (haven't ridden it) but it'll work for you better after a while than the draft, which I do own.
6. Bataleon whatever...TBT is weird, but forgiving as all get out.
7. Forum scallywag - SUPER cheap and super fun for learning to make turns and some park.
8. Signal parkrocker flat/lite - Haven't ridden one, but some have and would probably say a beginner could enjoy it.

My order of prefrerence from the ones I've ridden would be.

1. Capita Indoor Surivival - cheapest, well built and HELLA fun
2. Burton Joystick - extra money and extra hassle from the Channel system
3(tie). Gnu Carbon Credit...bataleon whatever.

some others will chime in soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

phony_stark said:


> +1 I was in the same position as you guys a coupla years ago and was looking at a clash. Almost everyone told me I'd grow out of it in a season. I'm glad listened. Get something that will last you a couple of seasons, and you'll still want to ride later, when you get a new board.
> 
> You can learn to carve/ride park on almost anything. It's 90% Rider 10% board...another thing I learned.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with him. I think the Clash is very good for beginners, but like others have already said, you're likely going to outgrow it very quick especially if you get hooked to this sport and start riding a ton. 

Like Phony pointed out, don't let other options scare you just because they are labeled for more advanced riders. 

On his list, I would place the Hero before the Carbon Credit just because the magnetraction can be a bit much for beginners (tons of edge hold, some say "too much bite."). 

The K2 Raygun is another solid affordable choice. Very easy to ride board that you can grow on.


----------



## whistler604 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, this is actualy the most constructive advice i've gotten anywhere.. still hungry for more though. I have to say that the burton clash really grew on me but something told me it's only going to be good in the short term. Also a flex rating of 2 is pretty soft by any standards. 

Anyways, I researched the boards suggested and liking some. Especially the K2 Raygun and possibly the Capita Indoor Surivival. 


Going back to Burton, any thoughts on the BURTON TWC STANDART 2011? Or is that just a wider Clash?


I also fairly interested in Head boards but don't see anyone recommending them or discussing them anywhere. Although I have a feeling Head may have actually made a good transition from skis to boards. 

I'm looking at the Head Fusion Rocka, head Rush and head Ignition. All 11/12 season. If you read a liittle about these it doesn't sound bad. Nothing fancy but at least seems like a solid design. 


BTW my bindings are UNION Flite so they'll fit any board, incl Burton. 



Thanks!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

The White Collection Standard, as is my understanding, will put you in the same situation as the clash.

I've never ridden a head board.


----------

